# [SOLVED] Advice please?



## kahn2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place, but i really need help and this seems like the best place to put it....:

Attached should be a word document outlining my problem and the things i would like advice on.

I'm hoping tech savvy people on here can help....

as i'm totally stumped, and i'm in danger of badly damaging my expensive computer as it seems the problem is with the fundamental settings of my CPU,GPU, RAM memory and Motherboard.....

now i've never, ever, personally overclocked anything or changed said settings before, ever so I have no experience in the matter, so i'd like someone to take a look at the word document (if they can) and advise me on what i should do....

The thing that started this all off was the 'Display Driver NVIDIA Windows Kernel mode, driver version 266.58, has stopped responding', and this is totally ruining my gaming....

and the only ways i've found (after checking my RAM cards were in properly) after researching is that its either BIOS or bad settings in my hardware....

If someone can look at my setting and helps me get them right, then i can eliminate problems with my hardware as a possible cause, and thus focus on setting my BIOS right....


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Advice please?*

it has nothing to with the BIOS or any of the other things. Update your display driver to the latest version from the nvidia website.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Advice please?*

If you intend to OC we need to know what you have for hardware.
PC Specs?
Prebuilt- Brand & Model Number.
Custom Build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-Hdd-RAM-GPU-PSU.


----------



## kahn2010 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Advice please?*

its ok now, i found what the problem was...

I'd bought a pre-overclocked GTX 295 graphics card.

The fans were only set to 40% (which is way too low when in 3D stuff -fixed it by putting it to 85-90%) and i reduced the core,shader and memory clocks down to just above stock speeds (and, in the case of the memory clock, the optimum speed to get the most power out of the GPU..)

thanks for the replies though, most welcome


----------

